# becarfull on guntersville noisy



## bullardsls1 (Jun 7, 2010)

this might just be the end of bowfishing lake guntersville. 
 we stared off in  the tournament went about 200 maybe 300 yards killed the motor cranked the genny  and started the fan . we went got about 25 yards and we saw bluelights  we killed everything and started getting our wallets out  to show our license  we thought thats all he wanted. bud we was dead wrong he checked our sound on the fan and the genny  cant be over 86 db . my genny was 88  he gave me a warning but he said after tonight its ticket time for everyone . he told me to get on the forms and warn everybody he said tonight a warning tommorow is ticket time .there was 2 tournaments last night one tournament some of the people had to load up and go home because they were way 2 loud . about all my equp. is modern and silent but my genny  is gonna need a muffler for sure any sugestions with out buying a all new genny .


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 7, 2010)

really? i dont see how they can do this..... lets say 60 teams show up to the muzzy classic..... lets say only 2 people on the teams thats 120 more people to the area...... for at least a weekend.... look at all the money gville will be loosing


----------



## Trizey (Jun 7, 2010)

thompsonsz71 said:


> really? i dont see how they can do this..... lets say 60 teams show up to the muzzy classic..... lets say only 2 people on the teams thats 120 more people to the area...... for at least a weekend.... look at all the money gville will be loosing





There are more than enough bass tourneys out there to make up for a bow fishing tournament.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 7, 2010)

the rich that live on the lake dont care how much money is paid in. As far as the bass tournys  u have a point there . some of these air boats was 50'000 plus  and the way they talk they might stop them altogether . guntersville is by far the best lake i have ever bowfished  we got to play by there rules  so  i am gonna fix my genny so i want have to worry about it


----------



## S Adams (Jun 7, 2010)

*Lake Guntersville*

This is just the start of it,next will be the lights


----------



## S Adams (Jun 7, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> the rich that live on the lake dont care how much money is paid in. As far as the bass tournys  u have a point there . some of these air boats was 50'000 plus  and the way they talk they might stop them altogether . guntersville is by far the best lake i have ever bowfished  we got to play by there rules  so  i am gonna fix my genny so i want have to worry about it



Did your fan pass the test?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats sucks.............I dont see the diffrence between us and all the jet skies and big boats running all over the lake. Yeah I know its during the night when we're shootin, but still. If they didnt wanna deal with all the diffrent types of fishing.........they should of bought some acres out in the woods if they were lookin for some piece and quiet.   I'd have to check in to the regs also and see if it says anything about noise levels on a boat.  I doubt it says anything in there about it.


----------



## S Adams (Jun 7, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Thats sucks.............I dont see the diffrence between us and all the jet skies and big boats running all over the lake. Yeah I know its during the night when we're shootin, but still. If they didnt wanna deal with all the diffrent types of fishing.........they should of bought some acres out in the woods if they were lookin for some piece and quiet.   I'd have to check in to the regs also and see if it says anything about noise levels on a boat.  I doubt it says anything in there about it.



We need to just let everybody know about this that bowfishs and dont get on this forum or someother one,stay away from houses,camp grounds,and dont dump your fish at or round boat ramps.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep Airboats are gona be illegal and genny's better be low DB or its now BF for Gunny! and they are trying to pass a law banning Bowfishing in Jackson County.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 7, 2010)

yes it is in the books the law is 86 it has been there for awhile just not enforced bryan with backwater bowfishing is talking to folks now trying to get something in the works there is more info on bowfishingcountry.com that everybody should look at these people are out to stop bowfishing all together and they have the money to do it if we don't get togwther and fight it .....as for the bass fishing coment first off no bass tourny would pass the noise law during blast off the bass boats running make a much noise as most bowfishing boats do the law states that they can check you running at 50' and a bass tourny is that loud during blast off ... second the bass fishing would go to crap without bowfishing we help the bass big time with removing these species of fish the only difference is we do our thing at night.... you dont hear us crying when a bass boat comes screaming by at daylight and wakes us up after a long night of shooting fish ....this is just big money on the lake talking and it will affect everyone brfore long


----------



## SULLI (Jun 7, 2010)

Trizey said:


> There are more than enough bass tourneys out there to make up for a bow fishing tournament.



and try 90+ boats at that tourny with 3 guys per boat alot of them airboat and 90% of them ther for 3 days or more thats prob more than a bass tourny puts in the economy for that week .....its people like you that make coments like this that really have no idea whats going on in the world....nobody is attacking your sport so dont be laughing we they attack ours ..i take it personnal


----------



## Trizey (Jun 8, 2010)

SULLI said:


> and try 90+ boats at that tourny with 3 guys per boat alot of them airboat and 90% of them ther for 3 days or more thats prob more than a bass tourny puts in the economy for that week .....its people like you that make coments like this that really have no idea whats going on in the world....nobody is attacking your sport so dont be laughing we they attack ours ..i take it personnal



Why take it personal?  I didn't talk bad about your sport.

You obvisously don't know Guntersville that well.  There are days were there are so many bass tournaments going on that it would make your head spin.  I've seen over 500 boats fishing tourneys on some weekends.  Fact is bowfishing isn't a great impact on the area's economy.  Fishing and duck hunting are though.


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Jun 8, 2010)

Trizey said:


> Why take it personal?  I didn't talk bad about your sport.
> 
> You obvisously don't know Guntersville that well.  There are days were there are so many bass tournaments going on that it would make your head spin.  I've seen over 500 boats fishing tourneys on some weekends.  Fact is bowfishing isn't a great impact on the area's economy.  Fishing and duck hunting are though.



Most of the 500 boats are locals


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 8, 2010)

*fan test*



S Adams said:


> Did your fan pass the test?



yeah my fan passed easy its my brigs genny


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

SULLI said:


> yes it is in the books the law is 86 it has been there for awhile just not enforced bryan with backwater bowfishing is talking to folks now trying to get something in the works there is more info on bowfishingcountry.com that everybody should look at these people are out to stop bowfishing all together and they have the money to do it if we don't get togwther and fight it .....as for the bass fishing coment first off no bass tourny would pass the noise law during blast off the bass boats running make a much noise as most bowfishing boats do the law states that they can check you running at 50' and a bass tourny is that loud during blast off ... second the bass fishing would go to crap without bowfishing we help the bass big time with removing these species of fish the only difference is we do our thing at night.... you dont hear us crying when a bass boat comes screaming by at daylight and wakes us up after a long night of shooting fish ....this is just big money on the lake talking and it will affect everyone brfore long



Sulli....All that big money them folks got, you'd think they'd spend a little bit of it and buy some EAR PLUGS!!!! then we'd all be happy


----------



## SULLI (Jun 8, 2010)

Trizey said:


> Why take it personal?  I didn't talk bad about your sport.
> 
> You obvisously don't know Guntersville that well.  There are days were there are so many bass tournaments going on that it would make your head spin.  I've seen over 500 boats fishing tourneys on some weekends.  Fact is bowfishing isn't a great impact on the area's economy.  Fishing and duck hunting are though.



i take it personal because poeple like you think its funny and yes i do know guntersville very well been there several times with these tournaments going on if you ride the parking lots you'll see 90% of these people are from alabama so yes bowfishing and duck hunting do provide some economic impact for this area ask any hotel owner there how many fishermen vs. duck hunters they book over the winter and see what the answer is....the big problem i have is that every joe blow that owns a bass boat think they are the most important people on the water but what you don't relize is that this noise law is for every boat on the water and it is like 86 deciables(not exact on the numbers) from 50 feet so i don't know how smart you are or think you are but your all mighty bass boat will fail that test 100% of the time so lets see how you react when they start targeting you and your sport, i can bet that when that happens you won't have any bowfishermen on your forum posting little laughing smilies....... so stop being an idiot and stand up and help us as outdoorsmen stand up for what we do or............ SHUT UP and sit it out until it gets to your sport


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 8, 2010)

dangit boy


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## S Adams (Jun 8, 2010)

SULLI said:


> i take it personal because poeple like you think its funny and yes i do know guntersville very well been there several times with these tournaments going on if you ride the parking lots you'll see 90% of these people are from alabama so yes bowfishing and duck hunting do provide some economic impact for this area ask any hotel owner there how many fishermen vs. duck hunters they book over the winter and see what the answer is....the big problem i have is that every joe blow that owns a bass boat think they are the most important people on the water but what you don't relize is that this noise law is for every boat on the water and it is like 86 deciables(not exact on the numbers) from 50 feet so i don't know how smart you are or think you are but your all mighty bass boat will fail that test 100% of the time so lets see how you react when they start targeting you and your sport, i can bet that when that happens you won't have any bowfishermen on your forum posting little laughing smilies....... so stop being an idiot and stand up and help us as outdoorsmen stand up for what we do or............ SHUT UP and sit it out until it gets to your sport




Good job!


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 8, 2010)

When sulli gets on this forum and talks about bowfishing everyone should sit down, shutup and listen, you might just be listening to a world champion.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

Defiantely knows how to put some fish in the boat. Expereince is the key WORD here.


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bullard, pm me your number.  I'm the guy in the airboat that was talking to you guy's this weekend( we shot 247) maybe we can go shoot some.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 9, 2010)

SULLI said:


> i take it personal because poeple like you think its funny and yes i do know guntersville very well been there several times with these tournaments going on if you ride the parking lots you'll see 90% of these people are from alabama so yes bowfishing and duck hunting do provide some economic impact for this area ask any hotel owner there how many fishermen vs. duck hunters they book over the winter and see what the answer is....the big problem i have is that every joe blow that owns a bass boat think they are the most important people on the water but what you don't relize is that this noise law is for every boat on the water and it is like 86 deciables(not exact on the numbers) from 50 feet so i don't know how smart you are or think you are but your all mighty bass boat will fail that test 100% of the time so lets see how you react when they start targeting you and your sport, i can bet that when that happens you won't have any bowfishermen on your forum posting little laughing smilies....... so stop being an idiot and stand up and help us as outdoorsmen stand up for what we do or............ SHUT UP and sit it out until it gets to your sport



I live 35 minutes from the lake but in GA.  I've been around that lake my entire life and I'm quite sure I've been in that area more in the winter than most folks on this board.  Fact is.... nothing was said about bowfishing as a sport.  My only comment was about the potential lose of income to that area and that it was not going to be greatly affected by the loss of a bowfishing tournament.  You can turn that around how ever you'd like.

If you can't see the difference in noise levels of a bass boat and an airboat with generators, then I've given you too much credit.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 9, 2010)

So a 45 mud buddy with very open exhaust will not pass either huh????   Do yall know if they have checked a surface drive motor? I had a genny in a box, I guess I will build another for this one to.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 9, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> So a 45 mud buddy with very open exhaust will not pass either huh????   Do yall know if they have checked a surface drive motor? I had a genny in a box, I guess I will build another for this one to.



Might be kinda close GADUCKER, considerin when I heard yours it sounded bout like a harley comming across the lake!!!!  Sounded awsome!!!


----------



## SULLI (Jun 9, 2010)

Tarbaby 212 said:


> When sulli gets on this forum and talks about bowfishing everyone should sit down, shutup and listen, you might just be listening to a world champion.



not even close you must have confused with somebody else but thanks anyway


----------



## SULLI (Jun 9, 2010)

Trizey said:


> I live 35 minutes from the lake but in GA.  I've been around that lake my entire life and I'm quite sure I've been in that area more in the winter than most folks on this board.  Fact is.... nothing was said about bowfishing as a sport.  My only comment was about the potential lose of income to that area and that it was not going to be greatly affected by the loss of a bowfishing tournament.  You can turn that around how ever you'd like.
> 
> If you can't see the difference in noise levels of a bass boat and an airboat with generators, then I've given you too much credit.



what you are failing to understand is the way the law reads here it is from the book.....As it stands now the noise is tested at a 3' distance at idle, this includes airboat motors, outboards, etc. Above 86 decibels fails......so that means when you fire up your bass boat at 6 in the morning you are very close if not over the limit therefor you too my friend will be ticketed...so instead of posting one of these  then help us fight it


----------



## stevetarget (Jun 9, 2010)

do you realize how loud a generator sounds at 3 am on the lake in the back of a quiet cove? Some guys may stay in the same area for hours and it is really annoying to somene who is trying to sleep inside a house or camper. The ones camping in parks in tents really have it bad. 
I would suggest you guys do everything possible to mitigate the noise and pay attention to where you are shooting in relationship to where people live. You don't have a chance using the economic impact hoax from bowfishing to an area as a reason to keep making noise. A lake front house  is very expensive and the taxes paid to the county are in the tens of millions of dollars. The folks living around the lake just might have a little more pull in the community than bowfishermen.
 Start working on a solution or find a new sport as you won't win this battle.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW what a thread Highjack, all the guy wanted was a suggestion on generators. I sell them at Lowes, our Generac Brand is good but the Honda Brand is the quietest I've heard run


----------



## S Adams (Jun 9, 2010)

stevetarget said:


> do you realize how loud a generator sounds at 3 am on the lake in the back of a quiet cove? Some guys may stay in the same area for hours and it is really annoying to somene who is trying to sleep inside a house or camper. The ones camping in parks in tents really have it bad.
> I would suggest you guys do everything possible to mitigate the noise and pay attention to where you are shooting in relationship to where people live. You don't have a chance using the economic impact hoax from bowfishing to an area as a reason to keep making noise. A lake front house  is very expensive and the taxes paid to the county are in the tens of millions of dollars. The folks living around the lake just might have a little more pull in the community than bowfishermen.
> Start working on a solution or find a new sport as you won't win this battle.



Well thanks for your input on this,You must live on a lake or camp at a lake alot?


----------



## S Adams (Jun 9, 2010)

*Sorry*

And about the generator noise you can try a car muffler?(i will have a honda eu 3000 on my next boat)


----------



## SULLI (Jun 9, 2010)

stevetarget said:


> do you realize how loud a generator sounds at 3 am on the lake in the back of a quiet cove? Some guys may stay in the same area for hours and it is really annoying to somene who is trying to sleep inside a house or camper. The ones camping in parks in tents really have it bad.
> I would suggest you guys do everything possible to mitigate the noise and pay attention to where you are shooting in relationship to where people live. You don't have a chance using the economic impact hoax from bowfishing to an area as a reason to keep making noise. A lake front house  is very expensive and the taxes paid to the county are in the tens of millions of dollars. The folks living around the lake just might have a little more pull in the community than bowfishermen.
> Start working on a solution or find a new sport as you won't win this battle.



this noise is no more then a bass boat shooting by that same dock at 6 am or a fisherman hooting and yelling about a fish they just caught ..no matter how much much money someone that lives in the lake is not the point if you buy a house on the lake or sleep in a tent on the lake you should be preparred for boat noise its like buying a house on a golf course and whining about golf balls in your back yard....i mean come on if you don't like boat noise on the lake while you camp them find somewhere else to pop up your tent just because you don't do or enjoy the sport does not mean that your point of view is right there are no laws being broken....i really don't understand your complaint i personaly stay awat from houses and camp grounds but the fact is if i WANTED to fish these areas i'm perfectly LEGAL by all asspects of the law.....i personaly have been awaken by bass fishermen on the lake many times before but yet you don't hear my crying on a forum about .....get a life and find to complain about like real world problems like this oil issue or something more important and leave us ALONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevetarget (Jun 10, 2010)

SULLI said:


> this noise is no more then a bass boat shooting by that same dock at 6 am or a fisherman hooting and yelling about a fish they just caught ..no matter how much much money someone that lives in the lake is not the point if you buy a house on the lake or sleep in a tent on the lake you should be prepared for boat noise its like buying a house on a golf course and whining about golf balls in your back yard....i mean come on if you don't like boat noise on the lake while you camp them find somewhere else to pop up your tent just because you don't do or enjoy the sport does not mean that your point of view is right there are no laws being broken....i really don't understand your complaint i personaly stay awat from houses and camp grounds but the fact is if i WANTED to fish these areas i'm perfectly LEGAL by all asspects of the law.....i personaly have been awaken by bass fishermen on the lake many times before but yet you don't hear my crying on a forum about .....get a life and find to complain about like real world problems like this oil issue or something more important and leave us ALONE!!!!!!!!!


 

I was trying to tell you that you guys need to figure out a way to NOT disturb the neighbors. A bass boat at 6 am is not the same as a boat load of bow fishermen who are whooping and hollering in the middle of the night. Add the generator and fan to the mix and you have a too much noise. Did you happen to wonder why there is a noise ordinance? Its because people don't like to be forced to listen to something they don't want to hear in the middle of the night. Its good that you don't bowfish around campgrounds and in peoples back yards but you should spend your time educating your group. Deer hunters do it all the time by doing things like not riding down the road with a deer hanging out the back of a truck. It only takes a couple idiots to ruin the reputation of the whole group. Look how bass tournament fishermen and jet ski riders are perceived by the general boating public. There not too well liked and you can bet if there is ever a vote that can put a stop to jet skis, hunting, fishing or bow fishing the folks you make mad will vote against you. We as sportsmen are severely outnumbered by the non-hunting/fishing group. Public perception is everything and even if you are within the law you need to act like you have some sense and be courteous of others who don't enjoy the same thing you do. If you don't you will surely lose the war.

PS the point about the people that have the money and the lake houses was they have a bigger economic impact to the community they live in compared to a few hundred bowfishermen They also have the right to vote in the area and can exert pressure on law enforcement to police the area to the letter of the law.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 10, 2010)

if you dont like the noise, you shouldnt live on the water...... its the same way around here, people think the own the water... we have been shot at, had the law called, everything under the sun..... too bad the sheriff is a fellow bowfisherman hahahaha


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 10, 2010)

Well it sure is funny that all these people point the blame at the bowfishers, during the winter it is the duck hunters. People that live on the lake believe their property continues into the lake. I understand the concerns of noise, and yes common sense goes a long way, we just need to police ourselves.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 10, 2010)

agreed chuck


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 10, 2010)

*gennys*



Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> WOW what a thread Highjack, all the guy wanted was a suggestion on generators. I sell them at Lowes, our Generac Brand is good but the Honda Brand is the quietest I've heard run



the boat broke the bank i dont think i can afford a honda right now but yeah they are sweet


----------

